# Grinder for brewed coffee



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Since drinking some great brewed coffee at various coffee shops I've started brewing more at home. Currently use an aeropress and a v60, and I'll be adding a chemex to this when Christmas rolls around.

Up to now I've been using a Porlex for grinding but definitely feel my brews could be improved with a better grinder but have no idea what to go for. A lot of the advice out there focuses on espresso grind.

Budget would be £200ish, although I may sell my classic to add some extra to this since I don't use it very often anymore. I've looked at the Baratza encore but the plasticky look wouldn't go down well in the kitchen.

Any advice would be great!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I am looking exactly for this also for the office. Is there any alternative to a vario with steel burrs?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You could do a lot worse than a Hausgrind. Use the change for some decent scales and pouring kettle and you've got all you need for great brewed coffee


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> You could do a lot worse than a Hausgrind. Use the change for some decent scales and pouring kettle and you've got all you need for great brewed coffee


Hausgrind for sure


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Daren said:


> You could do a lot worse than a Hausgrind. Use the change for some decent scales and pouring kettle and you've got all you need for great brewed coffee


I was looking at the Hausgrind, seems like they are a little hard to get hold of. I emailed Peter about stock but haven't heard back.

Pour over kettle is also on the list, can't wait for it, I'm sure it will be easier than my electric kettle technique!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Was there not a pharos for sale on here. A little bit more in price but a great grinder. Looks a bit fiddly to empty.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lido 2, Baratza Virtuoso?

Porlex can still produce some good brews (even compared to the other grinders mentioned) with an inverted Aeropress though & the smaller doses aren't such a chore.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Liam said:


> I was looking at the Hausgrind, seems like they are a little hard to get hold of. I emailed Peter about stock but haven't heard back.


Peters website is saying that they'll soon be available from La Bottega Milanese in Leeds so might be worth contacting them and potentially picking one up in person if you're not far


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Peters website is saying that they'll soon be available from La Bottega Milanese in Leeds so might be worth contacting them and potentially picking one up in person if you're not far


Nope, not too far. Reasonably quick train from manchester. Might have a look at doing that.

Was tempted by the Pharos, looks ace but watching a few videos on it made it seem a bit fiddly.

Cheers MWJB, I'll have a look at those


----------



## lajos88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Liam said:


> I was looking at the Hausgrind, seems like they are a little hard to get hold of. I emailed Peter about stock but haven't heard back.
> 
> Pour over kettle is also on the list, can't wait for it, I'm sure it will be easier than my electric kettle technique!


What about to buy it online?: http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p20/hausgrind_black_anodized_aluminium.html

As I understand it right, if you are able to add one in a chart on the web store (button Add is not disabled) then it is on stock.

As for the kettle, what about Bonavita one, you have also control of the temperature then.

http://www.amazon.com/Bonavita-Variable-Temperature-Electric-Gooseneck/dp/B005YR0F40/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415349625&sr=8-1&keywords=bona+vita+kettle

Both (Hausgrind and Bonavita) are on my wish list, hopefully I'll not again spend money next year on a car repair, due to my negligence.

Maybe Feldgrind will be available at the time.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

lajos88 said:


> What about to buy it online?: http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p20/hausgrind_black_anodized_aluminium.html
> 
> As I understand it right, if you are able to add one in a chart on the web store (button Add is not disabled) then it is on stock.


That doesn't mean you should expect to receive it any time soon, not with MBK.


----------



## lajos88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, you are right.

Lido2 is also currently on stock, was marked as pre-order only before.

Nnot sure if the waiting time will be shorter and is a bit more expensive due to overseas shipping and VAT costs.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

lajos88 said:


> Unfortunately, you are right.
> 
> Lido2 is also currently on stock, was marked as pre-order only before.
> 
> Nnot sure if the waiting time will be shorter and is a bit more expensive due to overseas shipping and VAT costs.


There's not enough difference in the price to make it a deal breaker, £164-ish all told for the Lido2.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Coffeehit now stock the Lido 2 I think


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

There's a Baratza Virtuoso in the for sale section at the moment. That's what I use for brewed, very pleased with it.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Pharos dreadful for brewed. Lido 2 excellent - and unlike a Hausgrind you'll get it before Christmas. Like Callum says - order from Coffeehit.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a sucker for something that looks good so I think I'm going to go for a Hausgrind. Something in me says it's better the get a top end hand grinder than a middle range electric grinder. Also means I can keep the classic for the occasional espresso.

The wood ones look really nice, although I'd be concerned about the wood loosening from around the barrel!

Now to wait till they're available again.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Liam said:


> I'm a sucker for something that looks good so I think I'm going to go for a Hausgrind. Something in me says it's better the get a top end hand grinder than a middle range electric grinder. Also means I can keep the classic for the occasional espresso.
> 
> The wood ones look really nice, although I'd be concerned about the wood loosening from around the barrel!
> 
> Now to wait till they're available again.


 I think you will be in for a long wait unless one pops up on here (rare) - I made an email inquiry as per website suggestion about five months ago. You have presumably looked at the 'made by knock' thread.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Does the hausgrind have the same burrs as a mc2 and the likes, if so what's the diffrence for pourover, better burr alignment?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> Does the hausgrind have the same burrs as a mc2 and the likes, if so what's the diffrence for pourover, better burr alignment?


Certainly will be quicker to jump from coarse to fine, & back, settings.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Arhh ok, but would produce the same in cup at brew settings,

(thinking off giving up on has grind and pushing for a refund if I don't hear anything soon)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If alignment was comparable (without actually checking alignment, this is speculative) they should do. But my concern would be keeping track of/repeating grind settings with the MC2 worm drive.


----------

